
Stop trying to make hard work easy - dshipper
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/stop-trying-to-make-hard-work-easy#
======
birdyrooster
Ahh how nice it must be to be neurotypical and have a modicum of control over
your focus.

~~~
pmiller2
Here, I'll help: just learn to focus and pay attention.

You're cured. Go forth and enjoy life.

...

Seriously. Way to invalidate everyone with ADHD.

------
murt
The article has some good insights on self discipline but...

 _“Well, I have news for you: some things are just hard. There’s no way of
getting around it.”_

That quote, even in the context of managing distractions as per the article,
is the antithesis of technology as a whole. Yes, some people will put off hard
things but somebody, somewhere, will find a way to do it easily and then that
hard thing becomes easy for _everyone_ \- on to the next! To suggest that we
_all_ should just roll over and accept that some things _must_ be hard and
remain that way is absurd.

~~~
Joof
Running is hard.

~~~
murt
And thus the treadmill was born - running became _slightly_ easier.

~~~
Joof
My personal opinion is that the treadmill makes it so much harder!

~~~
m463
Actually, by altering the tilt you can do the same amount of exercise without
switching from walking to a run

~~~
Joof
I do trail running, sooooo... It depends and it doesn't make the running less
boring.

------
redis_mlc
This is a useful article of general interest to everybody. It even has advice
for parents who need to focus on their job during lockdown.

A recent meme is, "Focus is the new IQ", meaning the ability to focus is a
superpower akin to having a 200 IQ.

Programmers are self-selected for focus, so we take it for granted.

But people I know outside of the industry are often amazed when they
experience people who can deep focus for an hour or more at a time on one
task.

